# Hey IM Fam!



## dre23 (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to introduce myself. New to this forum, but not to training or forums and post under the same name on a few other boards.

Have been training since I was 11 (29 now), and trained and competed at westside barbell for two years and did well there.

After experiencing a lot of medical issues due to a childhood illness, I'm back training hard again and looking to increase my knowledge and keep up with this ever-changing game.

Glad to be here and looking forward to learning from you guys.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We are glad you are able to get back in the game


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## luckyirishguy (May 25, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Hittman (May 25, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## dre23 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks all!


----------



## Quez82 (May 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## 'Rampage (Jun 3, 2011)

Best Regards.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 3, 2011)

always good to have another buckeye, welcome. What city is the facility you mentioned located? GO BUCKS! (i mean,after we get the coaching staff re-worked)


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## dre23 (Jun 4, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> always good to have another buckeye, welcome. What city is the facility you mentioned located? GO BUCKS! (i mean,after we get the coaching staff re-worked)



Facility?...Westside Barbell??

If that is what you were referring to, then that gym is in Columbus, Ohio.

Thanks for all the love peeps!


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 4, 2011)

im about 1 hr north, went down to osu and did some parkour with some of the students last fall, needless to say this old man was humbled, but it was a good time. im sure youll like it here!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome man! Glad to see your here now too


----------



## Freeway (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## kona_mtb (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## skinnyboi (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 16, 2011)

A belated welcome, good sir!


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## dre23 (Jun 18, 2011)

Curt James said:


> A belated welcome, good sir!



Oh LAWD!

Y'all made Curt James a moderator??!!

Lol, just kidding 'ol buddy!!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2011)

dre23 said:


> *Oh LAWD!
> 
> Y'all made Curt James a moderator??!!*
> 
> Lol, just kidding 'ol buddy!!







 



  

Uh...

(ducks, runs, hides)


----------



## dre23 (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh goodness, the Sheriff doesn't mess around does he?!


----------



## getpumped (Jun 19, 2011)

Whats up


----------



## Adonis (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## anger1234546 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

^


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome, you must have some good advice to give out on these forums from your experience.

WELCOME!!!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 25, 2011)

dre23 said:


> Oh goodness, the Sheriff doesn't mess around does he?!



Have a great weekend, dre.


----------



## To_The_Top (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome back to the game!! Look forward to hearing from you on here!


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 28, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## jwar (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 10, 2011)

welcome!!


----------

